# Buying online from USA



## stobear (9 Jan 2004)

Hi
I am sure this question has already been asked, but I cant locate the thread anywhere!

I want to purchase a digital camera from the US, can someone advise on import fees /duty etc on good valued at 500 US dollars?

Thanks
Stobear


----------



## euroDilbert (9 Jan 2004)

Not exactly the answer you want, but if you buy from here [broken link removed]
 they include VAT and delivery in the price - nothing extra to pay.

I have bought two cameras from them with no problems and in each case the time from order to arrival was less than a week (and that was in December - during the Christmas rush).


----------



## stobear (9 Jan 2004)

Thanks EuroD, but they dont do Olympus. I have researched and agonised over the camera type to buy and the C50 seems to tick all the boxes for me, so I am loathe to change now. Any other suggestions?


----------



## biggerry (14 Jan 2004)

I've just bought a Fuji Digital Camera from Beach Camera 
[broken link removed]

When I placed my order, I had to fax them a photocopy of both sides of my Credit Card plus my passport.

The camera was shipped last Friday (Jan 9) and I received it yesterday just before noon.

I bought the following [broken link removed] which cost me a toal of $521 (including shipping).  This is approximately €420 based on a $ rate of 1.25.  A similar camera in the Camera Centre www.cameracentre.ie/conte...till_t.htm costs €569.99 (and I'd say that is for the "standard" pack which only comes with a 16 MB memory card).


----------



## Aquila (14 Jan 2004)

euroDilbert, the prices at [broken link removed] seem very reasonable. Are they one of those online retailers that require a faxed copy your credit card and/or ID?


----------



## stobear (14 Jan 2004)

Eventually purchased my Olympus from the US, $540, includes 256MB plus leather case, there is a guy flying in from the US on company business, so am saving on international shipping charges. Wouldn't dream of buying an accessory in this country in the future!
Stobear
www.bhphotovideo.com.(no association with them)


----------



## Joe Nonety (14 Jan 2004)

A few people I know have had to pay around €100 to customs for digital cameras bought online from the US.
Is there anyway around this?


----------



## euroDilbert (15 Jan 2004)

Aquila


> euroDilbert, the prices at www.mcneelysdepot.com seem very reasonable. Are they one of those online retailers that require a faxed copy your credit card and/or ID?



Well, they have a security check for your credit card, based on your address. Mine failed (both orders), I think due to the fact that I had no valid postcode to enter. I  emailed them a scan of the top (address part) of my credit card bill.

Joe Nonety - Mcneelysdepot prices (see earlier post) include VAT and DHL delivery, and provide an invoice showing these. So buying from them appears to provide a way around it. However, they don't sell all camera types e.g. Sony.


----------



## stobear (15 Jan 2004)

Joe
For my purchase it would not have been worth my while buying in the USA except for the fact that one of my collegues lives about 40 minutes away from where I bought the thing, he will hand carry this over. If this wasn't the case then I would have been better off buying it here.


----------

